# My first bait runner



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Im heading to straddie in a september for a week, And have purchased a new outfit. 6-10kg Shimano bluewater rod with a Shimano OC8000 bait runner.

Looking for some know how on rigs for trolling dead/live baits, also some lures to troll for Spanish mackerel etc, 
Heading to Amity Point if anyone has been there 

Thinking of 30lb braid? Mono or wire for the trace?

Cheers


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the same reel and rod setup - I got the Bluwater graphite rod before they went to a glass tip and threw on those cheap non fuji guides... I since changed that rod for a 4 to 8kg Ugly stick 7'2" spin and haven't looked back. The rod needs to be far longer than that bluewater is - casting with it was a chore and not very sensitive for what its intended!

Mind you I spooled my OC with 50lb and got spooled the very first day I used it on GT's on christmas day last year - the drag stack in them is pretty good but those felt washers need to be changed for something else like carbontex ASAP!!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

This should point you in the right direction:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43581


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Slazmo said:


> I have the same reel and rod setup - I got the Bluwater graphite rod before they went to a glass tip and threw on those cheap non fuji guides... I since changed that rod for a 4 to 8kg Ugly stick 7'2" spin and haven't looked back. The rod needs to be far longer than that bluewater is - casting with it was a chore and not very sensitive for what its intended!
> 
> Mind you I spooled my OC with 50lb and got spooled the very first day I used it on GT's on christmas day last year - the drag stack in them is pretty good but those felt washers need to be changed for something else like carbontex ASAP!!!


Hey Slazmo, was only Gunna use it for bait anyway. Where can I get those carbontex washers from?



scater said:


> This should point you in the right direction:
> 
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43581


Thanks scater,


----------

